# Grain orientation



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

I am not familiar with the preferred grain orientation for woodturning .
As I am about to embark on cutting some walnut turning blocks , I am requesting input concerning this issue .
What is preferred ?
What is bad/wrong ?
Is there no wrong , but just not preferred ?
Please educate me if you will . 
Just one more question , if I may ?
Is Eastern Hemlock a viable turning wood ?
Thanks .

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2020)

I don’t know about the grain direction,but as for the wood,turn any wood you want. Obviously some woods are more desirable than others,I turn whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 25, 2020)

Troy, if I remember @Otterhound ’s other posts, he is looking to cut us wonderful turning blanks, he is not a turner himself. Now, my memory slips pretty well, but if @Eric Rorabaugh , @Mike1950 , @FranklinWorkshops and many, many others can chime in and advise him, we might be seeing some incredible offerings shortly given some of the walnut he has posted pictures of before.

if I am all wet Richard, please don’t hesitate to correct me!!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2020)

@Otterhound


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 25, 2020)

If your cutting up half logs then try and and cut length to match width, perhaps using the sizes for USPS medium and large flat rate top loading boxes. If already slabbed the same rule is good at 2+ inches thick. Pieces for vases/ hollow forms can be cut long grain, say 3x3x12” and thicker.

Plus: look at this:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.9499/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Troy, if I remember @Otterhound ’s other posts, he is looking to cut us wonderful turning blanks, he is not a turner himself. Now, my memory slips pretty well, but if @Eric Rorabaugh , @Mike1950 , @FranklinWorkshops and many, many others can chime in and advise him, we might be seeing some incredible offerings shortly given some of the walnut he has posted pictures of before.
> 
> if I am all wet Richard, please don’t hesitate to correct me!!!!


I am not a turner . Some of what I find isn't applicable to luthery and turning sounds good to me .
I have sections , more or less quarters or thirds , of log that are from 12" to 15" in thickness . I am looking to cut some turning blocks that are useful . I have no desire to waste good wood . I do know to avoid the pith , which applies to almost every use . This crotch section , if not usable for slabs , can also be cut into blocks . Of course , I am hoping that it will end up just fine for slabs . Regardless of outcome , my last resort would be firewood , which I doubt will apply . 
Is it wise to avoid the internal parts of branches , that kind of stuff ? Of course there tends to be considerable figure in these areas . 
This tree isn't all I have here that could apply to turning and anything learned here will be applied now and going forward . 
You are anything but wet !


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

Albert Kiebert said:


> If your cutting up half logs then try and and cut length to match width, perhaps using the sizes for USPS medium and large flat rate top loading boxes. If already slabbed the same rule is good at 2+ inches thick. Pieces for vases/ hollow forms can be cut long grain, say 3x3x12” and thicker.
> 
> Plus: look at this:
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.9499/


I have copied that list and it will be placed on my bandsaw . I am guessing that endgrain can be turned ?


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Troy, if I remember @Otterhound ’s other posts, he is looking to cut us wonderful turning blanks, he is not a turner himself. Now, my memory slips pretty well, but if @Eric Rorabaugh , @Mike1950 , @FranklinWorkshops and many, many others can chime in and advise him, we might be seeing some incredible offerings shortly given some of the walnut he has posted pictures of before.
> 
> if I am all wet Richard, please don’t hesitate to correct me!!!!


 Well don’t I look foolish. How am I supposed to remember stuff from before right now.


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 25, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Well don’t I look foolish. How am I supposed to remember stuff from before right now.



it was a first for me......what was your name again???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

That Goldwing needs a set of rear sets and a pair of clip on's . Add a good pipe .......


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 25, 2020)

For bowl blanks, this should be a good guide:





For spindle blanks, the grain should run parallel to the bed ways of the lathe, such as this:

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 25, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> I have copied that list and it will be placed on my bandsaw . I am guessing that endgrain can be turned ?


Yes end grain can b turned. A lot of vases are long grain on sides/length of piece and hollowed from one end which is all end grain


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> I am not familiar with the preferred grain orientation for woodturning .
> As I am about to embark on cutting some walnut turning blocks , I am requesting input concerning this issue .
> What is preferred ?
> What is bad/wrong ?
> ...


No


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks ! That helps . This should prove quite interesting .


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

So , a 12" x 12" x 12" block could make 3 bowls or just 1 . Or a number of plates ......


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Turners /cup makers are a weird group. They like to have the best figured wood and turn most into sawdust. Example

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2020)

Showoff!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 25, 2020)

My pile of waste in processing quality quartersawn wood is typically larger in size than the desired end product . Sure would love to have a group of trained termites .


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Mar 25, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> So , a 12" x 12" x 12" block could make 3 bowls or just 1 . Or a number of plates ......


Yes to all options !


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Turners /cup makers are a weird group. They like to have the best figured wood and turn most into sawdust. Example
> 
> View attachment 183042
> 
> ...



Hey Mike,

When you got the 'poplar' in hand, did it match up to the _Liriodendren_ as thought?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> When you got the 'poplar' in hand, did it match up to the _Liriodendren_ as thought?


I have in hand- I will cut a piece and send for you and paul to share. I only care about how figured it is. It is figured.... you 2 can quibble about ID

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> When you got the 'poplar' in hand, did it match up to the _Liriodendren_ as thought?


I think it is a hybrid polar


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it is a hybrid polar



As in _Populus_ family? I could see it being Silver poplar, _Populus alba_, Dario seems to land some nicely figured stuff from that species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> As in _Populus_ family? I could see it being Silver poplar, _Populus alba_, Dario seems to land some nicely figured stuff from that species.


person that cut it was knowledgeable of trees he was cutting. Poplar was description. until you the mad scientist and @phinds the obsessive end grain guy disagree- It is poplar....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> person that cut it was knowledgeable of trees he was cutting. Poplar was description. until you the mad scientist and @phinds the obsessive end grain guy disagree- It is poplar....


all said with humor but utmost of respect.............................


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> all said with humor but utmost of respect.............................



That's what makes you a poplar guy...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> That's what makes you a poplar guy...


Mark, that's hilarious. You've outdone yourself.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve Dahout (Mar 28, 2020)

Number one rule: Cut your bowl blanks so they do not include the pith. Including the central pith is what makes bowl blanks crack.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 28, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> So , a 12" x 12" x 12" block could make 3 bowls or just 1 . Or a number of plates ......


If you had a coring system, the first bowl could be about 10" OD, then you could probably get 8 more bowls all the same diameter. For plates, you could get 12. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 28, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> If you had a coring system, the first bowl could be about 10" OD, then you could probably get 8 more bowls all the same diameter. For plates, you could get 12. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


Does such a system exist ?


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Does such a system exist ?


A bowl coring system? Try google. Tons of them.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 28, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Does such a system exist ?


Oneway makes a coring system. I believe it doesn't allow for freehand type corings like a Kel McNaughton system does. there are probably 2-3 more systems by other makers. All are worth the money if you are a full time turner, but for a hobbyist, not so much. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 28, 2020)

Learning new things every day .


----------



## Karda (Mar 31, 2020)

For shipping purposes a large flat rate box is 12 x 12 x5


----------



## Otterhound (Mar 31, 2020)

Karda said:


> For shipping purposes a large flat rate box is 12 x 12 x5


Thank you . This is very useful info .


----------

